# Laser Pointer Forums



## c0ldshadow (Mar 19, 2006)

hey, i created a forum the other day for purpose of discussing laser pointers, and reviewing laser pointer companies.


http://deeptide.com/lasers/laser-forums/yabb2/YaBB.pl

feel free to join, also im just looking for advice on how can improve the forum and stuff. any ideas please let me know

peace,
-c0ldshadow


----------



## dr_lava (Mar 20, 2006)

Why another board.. it just spreads out the discussions. I wish there were less as it is. Everyone wants piece of the google ads pie. Find a unique subject and create the only board on that, not a multiple of the same old subject.
http://www.greenlasers.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi


----------



## abeland1 (Mar 20, 2006)

dr_lava said:


> Why another board.. it just spreads out the discussions. I wish there were less as it is. Everyone wants piece of the google ads pie. Find a unique subject and create the only board on that, not a multiple of the same old subject.
> http://www.greenlasers.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi




I completely agree with your remark. The link that you provided is to the site of a very knowledgeable member of this forum. He bought a 55mW unit from me without disclosing either his CPF ID or the fact that he had a forum. He then reviewed it on his forum. I like John's style.


----------



## trident (Mar 27, 2006)

I like greenlasers.co.uk because the moderators are very relaxed.


----------



## SuperBert (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah, what he said!!! lol


----------



## lazee (Mar 27, 2006)

c0ldshadow said:


> hey, i created a forum the other day for purpose of discussing laser pointers, and reviewing laser pointer companies.
> 
> http://lasers.deeptide.com
> 
> ...




you've got to change the color scheme dude, its too hard on the eyes


----------



## c0ldshadow (May 4, 2006)

i wasn't aware that http://www.greenlasers.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi existed. it looks like a good site.

it can be good to have multiple forums for the same topic. it gives users a choice to join the forum they personally like more. if a user stops liking one forum, they can join another. if a site goes down, there are others to join. having just one forum for a topic can be a bad thing, especially if the forum's administration becomes biased or starts being too strict. imagine just having one forum for discussion of programming. it is much better that there are many different ones. same with lasers. the more discussion the better, especially if there is a wide variety of forums for members to join.

you may not like the color scheme of my site. ive had several people tell me the opposite. this is a perfect example of why its better to have more forums. some people will just feel more comfortable at one forum than another.

i believe some of the stronger points of the forum i set up include the area for reviewing laser pointer companies, and the discussion categories. candlepowerforums simply has a 'laser pointer' discussion area, but no detailed categories such as laser safety, laser pointer company reviews, green lasers, blue lasers, etc. personally i think it is better to have a forum with organized categories rather than all the threads being posted in one general area.


----------



## SuperBert (May 5, 2006)

there's no need to really "persuade" us into going to your site.... regardless of the advantages of a new forum, it just seems a bit much to keep adding more and more of these places to the list.

I can think of 4 other forums off the top of my head concerning lasers... now you want to add another to this pile... I don't mean to sound rude in ANY form of the word, I just think it would be nice if we all had ONE place to go to discuss this stuff... 

-Brett


----------



## c0ldshadow (May 5, 2006)

personally i think its better to have multiple forums on one subject, for the following reasons:

1.) it gives people a choice; if someone doesn't like the layout and/or forum software on a particular forum, they can move to another. for example i dont like vbulletin, right now while im posting this it looks totally messed up in firefox. people might not like ads on a forum, etc. diversity is good.

2.) the administrators might be biased and filter out stuff that you think has the right to be seen. many times i have left a forum because i have not liked the way it was moderated. this is another reason why choices are good.

3.) it is not realistic to have one forum for everything, and no other forums on that subject. most subjects on the internet have multiple forums about them.

4.) its usually risky to put all your dedication into ONE place. if you just have one laser forum, and it suddenly dies, then you are left with nothing else to join.

i have posted a screen shot of the stretching that is being caused by vbulletin. i am using firefox 1.5.0.3. also the animations are causing firefox CPU to go to 60%. its these type of things that might make people want to switch to another forum.

http://deeptide.com/vbulletinerror.GIF

im not saying my forum is the best, it has many things about it that im sure people don't like. such as the layout, etc. this is why its so great to have multiple choices.

what i am trying to say is that there are clear advantages on having multiple forums for one subject.


----------



## pixar (May 5, 2006)

The one forum that I find hard to read is greenlasers - dark blue on black is hard to read on my monitor (tube not lcd) even with gamma correction. I took a quick look at the new forum mentioned in this thread and found that ok to read. This forum is about the easiest on the eye of the ones I have seen.


----------



## c0ldshadow (May 10, 2006)

pixar may like the layout of my forum more, others will not. can't make everyone happy.

some people will just feel more comfortable at a certain forum than another. it's not realistic to make one "perfect" central forum, because different people have different demands and personal preferences.


----------



## LaserSpecialist (May 26, 2006)

I think its fair to create new forums in order for new opinions and experiences that customers have had with certain laser companies. Unfortunately, some forums have been taken over by the biased opinions that certain individuals have just because they are affiliated to wicked lasers. The company that I personally have had the best direct experience in regards to customer satisfaction, time delivery, and product quality has been biglasers.com
I currently conduct photonic experiments for my job and my department has purchased lasers from wicked, laserglow, biglasers, and optotronics. They had mentioned that wicked lasers was the company that took the most to deliver their products. It must be because they are located in china.

Here is the link for the pointers that I purchased from biglasers:

http://www.biglasers.com/site/1589403/page/45031


----------



## Athoul (May 26, 2006)

The products big sells are the exact same as the other companies you mentioned but much more expensive. In all of your posts you mention big lasers...it would appear you are affiliated with "them" in some way.

In another post you mention the "research" you do, but a portable laser would not be suitable for those experiments at all. imo.


----------



## LaserSpecialist (May 26, 2006)

ATHOUL I couldnt dis agree with you that I am affiliated to biglasers in a way, because I was a customer for their company, so I suppose I could also be considered affiliated to Wicked, Laserglow, and Optotronics aswell. The only reason that I purchased from Biglasers.com was because they offer a unique product, the 200mW laser in the Fuego series. And for your information, even though I wouldnt expect you to know this, the ideal and most effective treatment for dermatology use is the 650nm wavelength.


----------



## dr_lava (May 26, 2006)

That IS suprising that you say that given the pigmentation and skin vascular lesion lasers are ideally 532 nm. This is the wavelength that introduces the least purpura (bruising.) Also laser skin resurfaceing uses CO2 lasers, much greater that 650nM. 

LaserSpecialist, Because you came to the forums at the same time as BigLasers did, and every post you have made up till now has exclusively contained a link to the biglasers sales website, it seems your primary goal on the forum is to promote Biglasers. I'll leave it to the discerning reader as to whether you are on their payroll or (as the mods no doubt have IP logs) are even one and the same person.


----------



## Entity (May 27, 2006)

I also believe you are from biglasers. Biglasers is not the only one who has the 200mW fuego either. Thinklasers also has it and calls it the pulse (if they didn't change its name again) and laserglow too sells it if you contact them by phone and ask them about it. In my opinion the wicked pulsar is way better because it's so cheap and so small. As for that dermatology crap, 532nm is the best not 650nm : http://wickedlasers.com/medical.phpThe weird thing is you must either know nothing or think we know nothing. Stop advertising.


----------



## LaserSpecialist (May 27, 2006)

I apologize if I came across as a promoter for biglasers. I like to recommend services to my peers not only regarding lasers but in general. Entity I didnt mean to join the forum to promote anything except past laser experiences and knowledge in all fields. I have purchased from several companies and have also recommended laserglow and optotronics for several of our purchases at our department. 
By the way Dr Lava, good looks on the thinklasers website, didnt know they existed because they didnt appear on google...


----------



## Kiessling (May 28, 2006)

This thread is too far off-topic to be salvaged.
Further more, it has gegraded into the usual laser-manufacturer intrigue-mongering. Enough.
bernhard


----------

